# Im NVIDIA Installationsprogramm ist ein Fehler aufgetreten .. Windows 10!



## SKYNEYYY (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute,

unzwar habe ich das Problem seit dem ich Windows 10 geupdatet, das wenn ich den den 353.62 von Nvidia Installieren will ( GeForce 660 GTX ) 
ganze zeit eine Fehlermeldung kommt 

Screenshot : 
nvidia.jpg - directupload.net 

er legt zwar den ordner usw an , aber installiert es nicht ...  Ich hab die Grafikkarte über den Geräte-Manager schon geupdatet bzw nach einem Treiber suchen gelassen.

wäre schön wenn mir jemand dabei helfen könnte.

mfg SKYNEY


----------



## Gast20180430 (30. Juli 2015)

Windows 10 will not load the NVIDIA display driver for my older graphics card in my PC that has multiple graphics cards


----------



## SKYNEYYY (30. Juli 2015)

MisdaT schrieb:


> Windows 10 will not load the NVIDIA display driver for my older graphics card in my PC that has multiple graphics cards



was soll ich jetyt darunter verstehn ...?


----------



## Dakota (31. Juli 2015)

Deinstalliere im Geräte Manager den Treiber deiner Grafikkarte. Anschließend startest du den PC neu und installierst den Treiber, den du von der Nvidia Homepage geladen hast.

Hatte das gleiche Problem, bei mir hats geholfen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (31. Juli 2015)

Dakota schrieb:


> Deinstalliere im Geräte Manager den Treiber deiner Grafikkarte. Anschließend startest du den PC neu und installierst den Treiber, den du von der Nvidia Homepage geladen hast.
> 
> Hatte das gleiche Problem, bei mir hats geholfen.



Mein Problem war so ähnlich (Display Driver Installation fehlgeschlagen, Installationsabbruch), allerdings wurde im Geräte Manager keine 970 mit Treiber angezeigt, sondern ein Microsoft Standard VGA Device Ohne Treiber. Auf dem PC waren noch Tonnenweise Treiberleichen die sich aber nicht entfernen ließen, nicht einmal vom Driver Cleaner.

Da half nur Neuinstallation, jetzt geht alles.


----------

